# ReaperV3 Clearance



## Timwis (1/8/22)

For those interested EVL have the ReaperV3 and accessories on clearance!

https://www.evlvapors.co.uk/reaper-rta-uk


Bargain prices would be rude not to!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (3/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (6/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------

